# Larrivee Limited Madagascar rwd guitars



## ShooApple (May 24, 2007)

Has anyone else out there made the trip in to Twelfth Fret to play one of these things? I've owned Larrivee guitars on and off for the last thirty-five years but these things are definitely even better than his normal guitars. If anyone does make the trip in, they don't seem to be on display, you have to ask to see them. I think they're kept upstairs somewhere. My vote for the best sounding new Larrivee I've ever played.
http://www.12fret.com/new/Larrivee_L-09MR_Madagascar_rosewood_pg.html


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

that looks really nice...did they quote you a price?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

On the larrivee forum it was mentioned the non cutaways approx $3000 and $200 more for the cutaways


----------



## ShooApple (May 24, 2007)

Yep, those are the prices. I was actually expecting them to be a bit more expensive. I've got to get in there before they're all gone.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, I have to say those are pretty good prices, considering the build quality of the instruments and the fact that it's a limited run. Nice stuff!


----------



## George (May 29, 2007)

Anyone other than SooApple played one of these? I'm thinking of making the trip in on the weekend to the Fret to see these.


----------



## George (May 29, 2007)

Well, I made the trip in on Saturday and got to play one of the non cut versions of these Madagascar guitars and I have to say that they live up to the hype. Just a completely amazing looking guitar but more to the point, they sound killer. I'm close to having enough cash, so I think I'll be putting the rest on my card. Not many left from what I gather. I played two of them and for the life of me could not hear even a bit of difference between them. Very consistent.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for the report George,...I've heard nothing but good things about them.


----------



## ShooApple (May 24, 2007)

I see that the Fret just posted one of last year's limited editions on their used page. Get a load of this thing will you.
http://www.12fret.com/used/LarriveeLTDkoaPPmain.jpg


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

A true work of art...


----------



## George (May 29, 2007)

Just heard that all of the cutaway versions are sold out and there's only one or two non cuts left. Just as well. This would financially sink me.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

..but just in time, they've got some cool new limited-edition L-03s in:

http://12fret.com/new/Larrivee_Limited_Edition_L-03R-TF_LV-03R-TF_pg.html

I tried out one of the non-cutaways last Saturday and it was very sweet.

I'm mildly annoyed right now, though, because one of the salespeople told me last Saturday that all the cutaways were gone...and I just found out on the Larrivee forum that there are actually two left. Maybe the salesperson was thinking of the Madagascars.

Probably a good thing, though. I was in a buying mood on Saturday....


----------



## ShooApple (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Tycho. I called and the cutaways are in stock. Might make my way in there and check them out. Let you know if I do


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

Just as I was still interested in the L-03s, my attention shifted to that nice sunburst D-18 that they had in last week, so I picked that up instead.

Sometimes I think I have ADD when it comes to guitars.


----------

